

The Ivy League, Mental Illness, and the Meaning of Life - jeffreyrogers
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/08/qa-the-miseducation-of-our-college-elite/377524/?single_page=true

======
greenyoda
This is the fourth posting of this article in the last couple of days:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/the%20ivy%20...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/the%20ivy%20league%2C%20mental%20illness%2C%20and%20the%20meaning%20of%20life)

------
jeffreyrogers
Note to mods: I accidentally linked to the second page. Hopefully you can
change the URL to point to the first page.

